# Publishing a Website - Sub Domain



## shekargbabu (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi all

I am not really sure if I am posting this question at the right place or not. Please help me out with the information you guys have.

I need to publish a Sharepoint site on to the internet. For which I have decided on an URL, like svc-pkc-cet.in. And we already have our main domain hosted by a third party, hence asked for a sub domain in order to publish this site. svc-pkc-cet.in is the new sub domain. 

The whole logic I was aware was to have a public IP reserved for the Web Server where the Sharepoint site is developed and point that IP to the new domain. (never implemented personally though). So, when contacted the guy who host the main domain and website. I was asked for the *NAMESERVERS*. What does that actually means?? I am not really sure if I have explained in details. Please can someone provide ne with an answer... If any more details are required to help with an answer, I can try giving more info. Thanks in advance.

Awaiting your valuable details

Regards


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A subdomain is a domain that is part of a larger domain. For example, east.sample.com and west.sample.com are both subdomains of the sample.com domain.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The nameservers are servers used by your web host to tell everyone else in the world how to get from the text "mydomain.com" to the public IP of the server from which you are hosting the content.

You need to contact your web host in order to modify the nameservers for your domain so that they point people connecting to "subdomain.yourdomain.com" toward the machine IPs of your Sharepoint site.


----------

